# لدينا / عدة شاحنات - ومعدات ثقيلة بحالة جيدة جداً



## الشاحنة الأولى (7 مارس 2013)

* الســلام عليـــكم *

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة فولفو FH 520 ، شاسيه 6X4 ))
موديل :2006 ، رقم العرض : 341069 ، الجير بوكس:كهرباء
المسافه المقطوعه: 1,106,729 كم ، القوه : 520 حصان ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه









ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


* الســلام عليـــكم *

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة فولفو FH 13/460 ، شاسيه 6X4 ))
موديل :2006 ، رقم العرض : 340069 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي
المسافه المقطوعه: 910,000 كم ، القوه : 460 حصان ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


* الســلام عليـــكم *

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة فولفو FH 16 610 ، شاسيه 6X4 ))
موديل :2004 ، رقم العرض : 340049 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي
المسافه المقطوعه: 692,000 كم ، القوه : 610 حصان ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


* الســلام عليـــكم *

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة فولفو FH16.550 ، شاسيه 6X4 )) 
موديل :2006 ، رقم العرض : 338069 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي
المسافه المقطوعه: 854,347 كم ، القوه : 550 حصان ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


* الســلام عليـــكم *

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة فولفو FH12.520 ، شاسيه 6X4 ))
موديل :2006 ، رقم العرض : 333069 ، الجير بوكس:كهرباء
المسافه المقطوعه: 1,209,039 كم ، القوه : 520 حصان ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه










​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 18.410 )) 

موديل 2002 ، رقم العرض : 61825 ، جيربوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 410 حصان 

المسافه المقطوعه : 1.010.000 km ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للازلاق 

_*السعــــــــر متميـــــز جـــداً*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان TGA 410 XXL ))

موديل: 2002 ، رقم العرض : 1219021 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 410حصان

المسافه المقطوعه: 767,000 كم ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 

اول تسجيل:أغسطس 2002 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

*السعـــــــــــــر مميــــــــــــــز*

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية




http://www.up9or.com/up2/13442065452.jpg[/IMG
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



[COLOR="Red"]السلام عليكم[/COLOR]

[COLOR="Purple"]اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18.460 TGA XXL )) [/COLOR]

[COLOR="DarkOrange"]موديل :2002 ، رقم العرض : 1221023 ، الجير بوكس: يدوي(عصا)، القوه : 466 حصان [/COLOR]

[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]المسافه المقطوعه: 904,245 كم ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 [/COLOR]

[COLOR="DarkRed"]اول تسجيل:سبتمبر2002 ، سوست اماميه، منافيخ خلفيه، مكيف –فرامل مانعه للانزلاق[/COLOR]

[COLOR="Magenta"][U][I][B]السعـــــــر مميــــــــــز[/B][/I][/U][/COLOR]

[COLOR="Red"]يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4[/url][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية[/COLOR]
[IMG]http://www.up9or.com/up2/13442065451.jpg 




ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 18.410 ))

موديل 2003 ، رقم العرض : 122131 ، جير بوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 410 حصان

المسافه المقطوعه : 995830 km ، قود ديزل، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 
 سوست امامي منافيخ خلفي 

_*السعــــــــــــر مميـــــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان TGA 18.460 XXL ))

موديل: 2002 ، رقم العرض : 119028 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا) ، وقود ديزل

القوه : 460حصان ، اورو4 ، اول تسجيل:اكتوبر2002 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 

سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








​ــــــــــــ ـ ــــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــــــــــ ــ ــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــ



 السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18460 XXL )) 

موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 1223033 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 460 حصان

المسافه المقطوعه: 917.000 كم ، وقود ديزل ، أول تسجيل:مايو2003 ، اورو3

المحاور:2 ، 4x2 ، ريتردر ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18410 )) 

موديل: 2003 ، رقم العرض : 218033 ، الجير بوكس: يدوي ، القوه : 410حصان

وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــر مميـــــــز جــداً*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 19.464 ، تصنيع 1996 ))

رقم العرض : 62124 ، جير بوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 464 حصان ، تسجيل2002

المسافه المقطوعه : 39339 km ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه ايفيكو ايروتيك ))

موديل : 2003 ، رقم العرض : 121835 ، المسافه المقطوعه : 639.000 km

 القوه : 400 حصان ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز ((شاحنة ايفيكو ، ايروتتكMH 440 ))

موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 1115033 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا)

المسافه المقطوعه459,000كم ، القوه : 349حصان ، وقود ديزل ، المحاور:2

اورو3 ، اول تسجيل:مايو2003 ، 4x2 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــر مميــــــــز جـــداً*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


 السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض ذات السعر المتميز (( شيول كتربلير، طراز: 950سى ))

موديل :1981 ، رقم العرض :428811 ، عدد ساعات العمل:متوسطة

العرض موجود بجدة حاليا يمكنكم معاينته على الطبيعه

_*السعـــــــــر مغـــــر ى جــــداً*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrxEOPwfZI&feature=youtu.be
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شيول كتربلير، طراز: 950B )) 

موديل:1987 ، رقم العرض: 249877 ، الحاله: جيده جدا

عــدد سـاعــات العمــــل: 8,564ســاعــــه

_*السعــــــــــر مميــــــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JOLN2k9yuc
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( سياره جيب جراند شروكي ليمتد )) 

استيراد امريكا من سيارات الفئة الاولى المميزة بدون اي عيوب 

موديل :2008 ، رقم العرض 317083 ، الجير بوكس:اوتوماتيك ، الماكينه:8سليندر

الابواب:4 ، الوقود: بنزين ، اللون الخارجي:ذهبى ، اللون الداخلى:رمادي ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعر:مميز جدا ((اقل من سعر السوق))*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCFhcidseb4

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( سياره فورد موستينج )) 

موديل : 2009 ، رقم العرض : 11690 ، جير بوكس : اوتوماتيك 

المسافه المقطوعه : 51,118 ، الماكينه : 6 سلندر، سقف متحرك

_*السعــــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( حفار كوماتسو ، طراز: PC200 LC6 LE )) 

موديل:2001 ، رقم العرض: 152013 ، الحاله: جيده جدا

عـــدد ســـاعــــــات العمـــــــــل : 9021 ســاعــــــة

_*السعــــــــر ممـيـــــز جـداً ، الجمارك على المشترى*_

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








​


----------

